# My binge drinking causing foot cramps?



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not sure what it is, but I've never had this. While driving one day, I got very panicky and had foot cramps a bit. It went away, but from then on I've been extremely weary about my driving. 

I normally exercise, so I don't know what it can be other than to say, I"ve been drinking a bit too much?

Or could it be w/drawals from not taking meds (cold turkey for 4ish days).


----------



## hellocalifornia (Oct 4, 2010)

It's dehydration from alcohol. Plain and simple. Eat & drink water.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

hellocalifornia said:


> It's dehydration from alcohol. Plain and simple. Eat & drink water.


i think i should stop the drinking...

i noticed coffee not helping either.. ill try quit. im trying to fight my alcoholism.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caffeine is also a diuretic.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yup .. what everyone else said. The alcohol dehydrates you, and the caffeine dehydrates you. You need some water and electrolytes. I bet your urine isn't clear like it should be...


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

wjc75225 said:


> Yup .. what everyone else said. The alcohol dehydrates you, and the caffeine dehydrates you. You need some water and electrolytes. I bet your urine isn't clear like it should be...


Thanks all. I got to change my habit.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you guys know how long it'll take b4 I can recover? I feel like I am now conscious of a panic attack while Im driving and cramp?


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't get the cramps as much as the pins and needles feelings in my hands after heavy drinking


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you sure its not something else like plantar fasciatis(sp?)?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i'm not convinced its the alcohol.

what meds were you withdrawing from? i dont know how everyone else in this thread can just rule withdrawal out without even knowing that.

were you hungover every time this happened?


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i'm not convinced its the alcohol.
> 
> what meds were you withdrawing from? i dont know how everyone else in this thread can just rule withdrawal out without even knowing that.
> 
> were you hungover every time this happened?


I've only had 1 cramp while sleeping during a heavy night of drinking and it's been a long long time since I had anything like that.

I don't know if it is w/d of medicine, but I'm not heavy on benzo, just that I had a long weekend and I dont' take any meds on weekend.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Are you sure its not something else like plantar fasciatis(sp?)?


I"m not sure, could be due to every single night of binging. But I think it's a combination of too much alcohol w/drawal and weight gain.

I feel tension in the 14%, like something is not right there. But after a good night's sleep last night w/o drinking, I feel A LOT BETTER. Still, I can't believe after being a driver for 10+ years, I have this antsy feel that I'm going to cramp up.


----------



## hellocalifornia (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, it could be a couple o things, but the alcohol isn't helping. Most likely it's the alcohol and your diet. Low sodium levels, & low potassium levels on top of dehydration isn't a good combination. Eat well & take vitamins if it persists. Best choice, see the Dr. if you can afford it. I suffer from alcoholism, so I know what your going through. Let me know if you need someone to talk to.


hello


----------



## MrDisaffected (Nov 24, 2010)

Dude, 
it could be either w/drawals from not taking meds or boozing it up or maybe even more likely a combination of the two. 

Don't stress it, your body will recover from most things, what you've described will be a breeze  

All the best. A


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Last night, I drank since my friends came over. I was clean that night, but regardless I drank a lot. The next morning I felt antsy and had to drive. I was already nervous driving and my family was in the car. I was at a stop light and just started to panic a bit, and felt tense. My foot was going to cramp and I got out of the car and had my dad drive.

Could it be my drinking? I know it is and I am going to quit. 

Or could it be the benzos?

I've been on .25mg -.50mg xanax for about 1 year, just week days, and recently switched to .5MG knolopin for weekdays only. Could this be why?

I'm thinking its the binge drinking hurting my nervous system. It's liek I dont have pateince.


----------



## MrDisaffected (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO your sypto's wouldn't be an effect of switching benzo's, seeing as K-pins have a longer half-life and a similar potency to Xanax.

I reckon you've hit the nail on the proverbial head in addressing your drinking... it could be a wicked idea to cut it out for a week or a month (longer the better)
and see how you go. 
Does that make sense? 


All the best pal


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

MrDisaffected said:


> IMO your sypto's wouldn't be an effect of switching benzo's, seeing as K-pins have a longer half-life and a similar potency to Xanax.
> 
> I reckon you've hit the nail on the proverbial head in addressing your drinking... it could be a wicked idea to cut it out for a week or a month (longer the better)
> and see how you go.
> ...


I was a very confident driver, w/o a doubt and never experienced doubt, and anxiety driving. I know drinking can create a weak nervous system and cause panic. I will walk away from it and try.

I have been playing basketball often and do have pain in my foot, but i never have it interfere w/ my driving. I drove later in the day and at times did feel anxious, but pulled through..

ugghh


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I've narrowed down that binge drinking hurts my nervous system severely!! I've stopped drinking for a week and find it hard. I hope people can support me and talk to me and suggest ways to stop the cravings.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The cravings are the hardest physical symptoms - you have to train the mind to realize that you can get by without the alcohol.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Do you know how long recovery takes? I'm clean on this weekend when I'm normally binging and it's tough. I plan to go exercise later at night !!

But today while driving, I was still a bit antsy in my nervous system.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I suffer quite badly with cramps at times so I can understand how you're so nervous about driving when you don't know if your foot's going to spasm. The last time I got them badly it was after drinking a lot the day before and while I was working outside when it was freezing. I've noticed I get them if I'm dehydrated or haven't eaten for too long. You don't have to quit drinking all together that's a bit drastic, it doesn't sound like you're dependent on it, just make sure when you've been drinking you drink a lot of water to even things out. Maybe try decaf if you want to cut down on caffeine, also if you have caffeine keep up your water intake too. I think that's why some places serve a glass of water with coffee. I don't think you have to quit everything but just cut down a little and see if it helps. With driving it's good you're being cautious about it but at the same time worrying about your foot cramping before it's even happened is causing you more anxiety, try to relax and stay hydrated and rested.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Guys, I am unable to cold turkey, but I have cut down tremendously. It's extremely hard during the holiday season though.

I want to eventually stop drinking completely... It's so hard..


----------



## ArtSchoolDropout (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't believe no one has suggested this yet, but you're likely suffering from a magnesium deficiency brought on by drinking. Alcohol consumption causes the body to excrete magnesium in excess in your urine. Magnesium is one of the four electrolyte minerals and is responsible for the relaxation of muscles (as opposed to contraction). When your body is low on magnesium, you get leg and or muscle cramps. If left unchecked, this can cause heart problems (since your heart is just one big muscle, which needs to contract and relax rhythmically).

I would try magnesium supplementation. Magnesium Taurate is an excellent source. Magnesium citrate is another good one (and is usually available in liquid form OTC at the pharmacy and is super cheap). Be careful not to take too much of the citrate though - it is used as a laxative in high doses. Avoid magnesium oxide supplements - your body cannot utilize it easily.

I just want to add that I know this because I get magnesium deficient during pregnancy and would have the WORST leg and foot cramps! My naturopatic doctor helped me figure out it was a magnesium deficiency, and once I started supplementing, it made ALL the difference! In researching, I discovered that alcoholics are often dangerously deficient in magnesium.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

ArtSchoolDropout said:


> I can't believe no one has suggested this yet, but you're likely suffering from a magnesium deficiency brought on by drinking. Alcohol consumption causes the body to excrete magnesium in excess in your urine. Magnesium is one of the four electrolyte minerals and is responsible for the relaxation of muscles (as opposed to contraction). When your body is low on magnesium, you get leg and or muscle cramps. If left unchecked, this can cause heart problems (since your heart is just one big muscle, which needs to contract and relax rhythmically).
> 
> I would try magnesium supplementation. Magnesium Taurate is an excellent source. Magnesium citrate is another good one (and is usually available in liquid form OTC at the pharmacy and is super cheap). Be careful not to take too much of the citrate though - it is used as a laxative in high doses. Avoid magnesium oxide supplements - your body cannot utilize it easily.
> 
> ...


I always lose control, but can't peel off drinking. I know overdosing on alcohol is terrible. Maybe a slight buzz is fine.

It's friday and I am trying in hell to stay clean. FML !


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Going cold turkey is so hard. I am trying this week to go cold turkey.


----------

